
China revaluation would hurt US: World Bank - sound
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/international-business/China-revaluation-would-hurt-US-World-Bank/articleshow/5935729.cms
======
byoung2
_because most of the products China exports to the United States are labor-
intensive goods U.S. manufacturers stopped making years ago, the U.S. would
only have two choices: buy the products from other countries or from the
Chinese._

The 3rd option would be to tap America's dormant manufacturing capacity (e.g.
mothballed auto plants in Detroit) to produce these products domestically.
With a savings on shipping, the cost could be competitive with higher prices
from China or other countries, and it would create much-needed jobs in the US.

